# Portuguese Jewish people from Madeira and Santa Maria



## gypsygirlyahyah

Sou um geneólogo e estudo a cultura portuguesa, os avós são de Santa Maria e da Madeira. Eu sei que sou meio judeu e africano, mais alguém vem dessas duas ilhas? Estou usando um tradutor porque meu português poderia ser melhor obrigado!

I would love to speak with someone about the jewish portuguese, or anyone with knowledge about this dynamic combination. Thank you.


----------



## Carfer

I guess it's out of the scope of the forum and you are not very specific about what may interest you. I'm not aware of anything particular about Portuguese insular and african jewish diaspora, but, if a general history of Portuguese jews interests you,  perhaps Cecil Roth's "A History of the Marranos", which you can find in Amazon store (and maybe freely on the web) and Carsten L. Wilke's "Histoire des Juifs Portugais" (Éditions Chandeigne, Paris. I'm only aware of the French edition; the author is German, a professor of Central European University in Budapest) would fit your purpose. Of course, if you read Spanish there are the all times classics by Julio Caro Baroja, I. S. Révah or Antonio Dominguez Ortiz. Ultimately, you can also contact the Comunidade Israelita de Lisboa (CIL)  at info@cilisboa.org; they also have a Facebook page.


----------



## machadinho

gypsygirlyahyah said:


> Eu sei que sou meio judeu e africano, [...]


Dizem que os brasileiros em sua imensa maioria o são também: somos quase todos judeus portugueses (sangue marrano, cristão-novo) e africanos, dizem. Será verdade?


----------



## Carfer

Bem, é sabido que Fernão de Noronha, o introdutor da cana de açúcar no Brasil logo na primeira quinzena de anos após  Cabral e que, consequentemente, foi o responsável pelo despertar económico da colónia, era cristão-novo. Também o era Diogo Fernandes, outro importante administrador de engenho, e numerosas famílias de senhores de engenho,  capitães de navio,  funcionários da administração colonial, '_homens de ida e vinda_' e comerciantes que se dedicavam ao tráfico de escravos. Muitos deles eram originários da Madeira e dos Açores. Por volta de 1600, 20% da população do Brasil era cristã-nova. A Inquisição exilou muitos cristãos-novos para o Brasil e até à última década do século XVI não esteve aí muito activa. Todos se integraram bastante bem na nova economia atlântica. Daí a dizer que há uma imensa maoiria de descendentes seus vai uma distância razoável, mas há um fundo de verdade, como também há em relação aos portugueses actuais.


----------



## Ari RT

Peço aos espanhóis do WRF que corrijam as impressões abaixo, fruto da observação, necessariamente parcial, de um estrangeiro que por algum tempo teve o privilégio de viver nessa bela terra.

Se eu fosse buscar a história sefardita na península ibérica, procuraria na Espanha uma ponta do fio condutor. Ali a cultura sefardí subsiste até nossos dias. Há duas ou três emissoras de rádio que transmitem em ladino, a própria RTVE tem um programa nessa língua, algumas das principais “features” culturais de que o país se orgulha são de origem judia. Vejam-se as sinagogas de Toledo, Barcelona, Córdoba. A própria cidade de Toledo e o mero fato da existência de uma língua ladina (500 anos depois da excisão de um povo do seu território!), para não nos alongarmos mais. O país parece ter atitudes opostas em relação a duas das culturas mais influentes na sua formação. Enquanto o mouro segue sendo o invasor, o “outro”, o diferente, o imaginário popular parece fazer sua a herança judia.

Creio que, partindo dali, haja conexões históricas, linguísticas e artísticas – arquitetônicas, principalmente – para chegar até à expulsão dos judeus na virada do século XV. Um movimento que foi espanhol, Portugal foi a reboque.

Se tiver acesso ao jornal El País, li entre 2008 e 2009 nesse jornal um extenso artigo sobre o ADN mitocondrial das populações espanholas, centrado (o artigo no jornal, não o paper que lhe deu origem, e que eu não li) no mapeamento da ascendência moura entre as diversas regiões do país. O jornal não citava mDNA judeu, ignoro se por otimização do espaço ou pela atitude em face das duas culturas, que já citei. Mas, se esse estudo foi feito, não há por que ter ignorado os mDNA não-mouros. Pode ser um atalho para o seu interesse.



Carfer said:


> Bem, é sabido que Fernão de Noronha, o introdutor da cana de açúcar no Brasil logo na primeira quinzena de anos após  Cabral e que, consequentemente, foi o responsável pelo despertar económico da colónia, era cristão-novo. Também o era Diogo Fernandes, outro importante administrador de engenho, e numerosas famílias de senhores de engenho,  capitães de navio,  funcionários da administração colonial, '_homens de ida e vinda_' e comerciantes que se dedicavam ao tráfico de escravos. Muitos deles eram originários da Madeira e dos Açores. Por volta de 1600, 20% da população do Brasil era cristã-nova. A Inquisição exilou muitos cristãos-novos para o Brasil e até à última década do século XVI não esteve aí muito activa. Todos se integraram bastante bem na nova economia atlântica. Daí a dizer que há uma imensa maioria de descendentes seus vai uma distância razoável, mas há um fundo de verdade, como também há em relação aos portugueses actuais.


Faz bastante sentido. O que nos ensinam de História nos diz que a situação dos marranos em Portugal era menos que confortável tanto sob D. Manuel quanto sob D. João III. Coincide com a época pós-descobrimento. Teríamos, assim, uma força atuando no sentido de afastar de Portugal e outra no sentido de atrair para a colônia. A mesma configuração deu origem às grandes migrações alemãs, italianas e japonesas para as Américas no final do século XIX. Daí a _quantificar_ a descendência tedesca na serra gaúcha "hay trecho". _Qualitativamente_, está lá a cidade de Pomerode, onde se fala alemão como segunda língua, a sustentar o argumento.


----------



## Carfer

Ari RT said:


> Faz bastante sentido. O que nos ensinam de História nos diz que a situação dos marranos em Portugal era menos que confortável tanto sob D. Manuel quanto sob D. João III. Coincide com a época pós-descobrimento. Teríamos, assim, uma força atuando no sentido de afastar de Portugal e outra no sentido de atrair para a colônia.



Portugal tinha pouco interese em hostilizar os judeus, mas havia forças poderosas que pugnavam nesse sentido. A posição oficial portuguesa em relação à população judaica do país, fortemente aumentada pela chegada dos expulsos de Espanha pelos reis católicos, era, por isso, paradoxal. Portugal estava bastante mais adiantado do que Espanha no que toca à expansão colonial e a coroa dependia muito dos capitais judaicos para a financiar. Em simultâneo, estava em curso um processo de alianças matrimoniais com vista a colocar o rei de Portugal em posição de vir a ser o soberano de todos os reinos peninsulares. D.Manuel teve, por isso, de ceder à exigência dos reis católicos de que expulsasse os judeus para se poder casar com uma filha deles, a princesa Isabel. Não lhe convindo a perda dessa fonte de financiamento, recorreu a um artifício para contornar a dificuldade:  a conversão forçada. Os judeus passaram a ser cristãos (os cristãos-novos) e a condição para o casamento ficou assim satisfeita. A coisa não correu como D. Manuel esperava, mas não nos vamos adentrar por aí. O que para aqui mais interessa é que os judeus de origem portuguesa vão estar, durante três ou quatro séculos, com vicissitudes várias, no centro da formação do capitalismo moderno e presentes em todos os locais e tratos relevantes na formação da nova economia durante esse periodo, desde os Países Baixos à Inglaterra, às Américas (mesmo a América espanhola), aos paises bálticos, a Veneza, a França, ao Mediterrâneo e ao Médio-Oriente (a Turquia acolheu uma parte dos que se exilaram) e do comércio do açúcar e outros produtos coloniais ao dos escravos. O Brasil, naturalmente, não foi excepção, antes pelo contrário, e aí também as necessidades da economia obrigaram a alguma moderação, sobretudo na fase inicial.


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> O que para aqui mais interessa é que os judeus de origem portuguesa vão estar, durante três ou quatro séculos, com vicissitudes várias, no centro da formação do capitalismo moderno [...] desde os Países Baixos [...]


Do capitalismo e também da filosofia moderna, com ninguém menos que um _top-_3 do racionalismo: Baruch de Spinoza, ao lado de Descartes e Leibniz.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Nunca ouvira antes a palavra _cristão-novo_, imagino que se refira a judeus e muçulmanos convertidos a fé católica. É um termo bem interessante.


----------



## Carfer

Olaszinhok said:


> Nunca ouvira antes a palavra _cristão-novo_, imagino que se refira a judeus e musulmanos convertidos a fé católica. É um termo bem interessante.


Não, um cristão-novo era um judeu convertido pela força ao cristianismo, em resultado de um decreto real de D.Manuel, ou um seu descendente. A distinção entre _'cristão-novo_' e  _'cristão-velho' _durou até que o marquês de Pombal a aboliu na segunda metade do século XVIII. A designação não abrangia moçulmanos.


----------



## Nonstar

Olaszinhok said:


> Nunca ouvira antes a palavra _cristão-novo_, imagino que se refira a judeus e muçulmanos convertidos a fé católica. É um termo bem interessante.


Não se esqueça da crase: à fé.


----------



## Vanda

Carfer sabe mais história do Brasil do que eu.  .
E a julgar pela maciça quantidade de Silvas , Oliveiras, Pereiras e mais, o Brasil português tem mesmo suas raízes nos  cristãos-novos.


----------



## Ari RT

machadinho said:


> Do capitalismo e também da filosofia moderna, com ninguém menos que um _top-_3 do racionalismo: Baruch de Spinoza, ao lado de Descartes e Leibniz.



Descobri semana passada em um grupo de whatsapp que ninguém menos que Tomás de Torquemada foi sefardita. Duas surpresas, a origem judia do inquisidor-chefe e que algo interessante tenha vindo de um grupo de whatsapp nesses tempos de cloroquina, ivermectina, tubaína...


----------



## J. Bailica

gypsygirlyahyah said:


> Sou um geneólogo e estudo a cultura portuguesa, os avós são de Santa Maria e da Madeira. Eu sei que sou meio judeu e africano, mais alguém vem dessas duas ilhas? Estou usando um tradutor porque meu português poderia ser melhor obrigado!


Você sabia que se conseguir provar a sua ascendência judaica sefardita pode obter nacionalidade portuguesa? Mesmo para o caso de antepassados bastante remotos, embora me pareça terem vindo a acontecer algumas discussões acerca dessa lei. 
De outra maneira, se os seus avós (literalmente 'avós', não antepassados genericamente falando) tiverem nacionalidade portuguesa, também por aí, creio, pode pedir a sua nacionalidade. 

Quanto aos judeus em Portugal, além do que já foi dito, também no YouTube há uns vídeos interessantes, muitos deles em inglês.



J. Bailica said:


> Você sabia que se conseguir provar a sua ascendência judaica sefardita pode obter nacionalidade portuguesa? Mesmo para o caso de antepassados bastante remotos, embora me pareça terem vindo a acontecer algumas discussões acerca dessa lei.
> De outra maneira, se os seus avós (literalmente 'avós', não antepassados genericamente falando) tiverem nacionalidade portuguesa, também por aí, creio, pode pedir a sua nacionalidade.
> 
> Quanto aos judeus em Portugal, além do que já foi dito, também no YouTube há uns vídeos interessantes, muitos deles em inglês.


Aliás, penso que não é bem assim. Não basta ter tido antepassados judeus. Penso que o requerente tem que continuar ligado à comunidade judaica.


----------



## Carfer

Ari RT said:


> Descobri semana passada em um grupo de whatsapp que ninguém menos que Tomás de Torquemada foi sefardita. Duas surpresas, a origem judia do inquisidor-chefe e que algo interessante tenha vindo de um grupo de whatsapp nesses tempos de cloroquina, ivermectina, tubaína...


Talvez melhor, descendente de sefarditas (bisneto, ao que parece) que não faziam parte desses conversos à força pela razão simples de que se converteram anteriormente, facto que não era incomum na época. A família, de resto, estava bem integrada socialmente e na hierarquia católica (tinha um tio cardeal,com grande influência em Roma, que, ao contrário do sobrinho, defendeu os conversos de Toledo, acusados de não serem verdadeiros cristãos). Torquemada, ele próprio, antes de ser inquisidor, foi confessor de Isabel a Católica, o que mostra uma relação muito íntima com o poder. Essa será, possivelmente, a razão do seu comportamento. O facto de ser descendente de conversos e ser o artífice da Inquisição espanhola, contradição que hoje nos parece chocante, não quer dizer muito. O sentimento identitário e patriótico era manifestamente alheio ao espírito do tempo.



J. Bailica said:


> Você sabia que se conseguir provar a sua ascendência judaica sefardita pode obter nacionalidade portuguesa?



Efectivamente, a Lei da Nacionalidade foi alterada há cinco anos para esse efeito. Fica aqui o Decreto-Lei, que, independentemente das questões legais, tem outro interesse para este fio: o preâmbulo faz uma descrição exacta, ainda que sumária, da diáspora portuguesa e contém uma lista de apelidos com possíveis/eventuais ligações judaicas: Decreto-Lei 30-A/2015, 2015-02-27 (@Vanda). É escusado dizer que boa parte do que corre pela net a esse respeito é treta.

P.S.


J. Bailica said:


> Aliás, penso que não é bem assim. Não basta ter tido antepassados judeus. Penso que o requerente tem que continuar ligado à comunidade judaica.



Não, penso que não, pelo menos não no sentido de que tenha de manter a religião ou uma ligação efectiva a uma comunidade judaica actualmente existente: Basta "_a tradição de pertença a uma comunidade sefardita de origem portuguesa, designadamente, apelidos de família, idioma familiar, descendência direta ou relação familiar na linha colateral de progenitor comum a partir da comunidade sefardita de origem portuguesa_."


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> o preâmbulo faz uma descrição exacta, ainda que sumária, da diáspora portuguesa e contém uma lista de apelidos com possíveis/eventuais ligações judaicas:





			
				Decreto-Lei 30-A/2015 said:
			
		

> Na diáspora da Holanda e Reino Unido subsistem, entre outros, apelidos de família como: Abrantes, Aguilar, Andrade, Brandão, Brito, Bueno, Cardoso, Carvalho, Castro, Costa, Coutinho, Dourado, Fonseca, Furtado, Gomes, Gouveia, Granjo, Henriques, Lara, Marques, Melo e Prado, Mesquita, Mendes, Neto, Nunes, Pereira, Pinheiro, Rodrigues, Rosa, Sarmento, Silva, Soares, Teixeira e Teles.
> 
> Já na diáspora da América Latina mantêm-se, por exemplo, também entre outros, os apelidos: Almeida, Avelar, Bravo, Carvajal, Crespo, Duarte, Ferreira, Franco, Gato, Gonçalves, Guerreiro, Leão, Lopes, Leiria, Lobo, Lousada, Machorro, Martins, Montesino, Moreno, Mota, Macias, Miranda, Oliveira, Osório, Pardo, Pina, Pinto, Pimentel, Pizarro, Querido, Rei, Ribeiro, Salvador, Torres e Viana.
> 
> Para além disso, noutras regiões do Mundo, existem igualmente descendentes de judeus sefarditas de origem portuguesa que conservam, para além dos acima indicados, entre outros, os seguintes apelidos: Amorim, Azevedo, Álvares, Barros, Basto, Belmonte, Cáceres, Caetano, Campos, Carneiro, Cruz, Dias, Duarte, Elias, Estrela, Gaiola, Josué, Lemos, Lombroso, Lopes, Machado, Mascarenhas, Mattos, Meira, Mello e Canto, Mendes da Costa, Miranda, Morão, Morões, Mota, Moucada, Negro, Oliveira, Osório (ou Ozório), Paiva, Pilão, Pinto, Pessoa, Preto, Souza, Vaz e Vargas.


Curiosa a referência a Reino Unido e Holanda mas falar de América Latina em vez de Brasil. Praticamente todos esses apelidos ou sobrenomes na Holanda, Reino Unido e resto do mundo são muito, mas muito comuns no Brasil. Acho que só Carvajal, Machorro, Sarmento, Moucada, Montesino e Granjo não vi por aqui.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Curiosa a referência a Reino Unido e Holanda mas falar de América Latina em vez de Brasil. Praticamente todos esses apelidos ou sobrenomes na Holanda, Reino Unido e resto do mundo são muito, mas muito comuns no Brasil. Acho que só Carvajal, Machorro, Sarmento, Moucada, Montesino e Granjo não vi por aqui.



Creio que a grande maioria desses nomes é muito comum em qualquer parte do mundo onde haja portugueses ou descendentes deles (e da lista dos espanhóis então é melhor nem falar). Espero que a listagem dos nomes tenha sido estabelecida com o possível rigor científico (que, em todo o caso, nunca poderá ser grande), mas, bem vê, eu sei por quem, onde e como são feitas muitas das leis em Portugal e uma lista tão aberta, de nomes tão comuns, abre seguramente avenidas a certos especialistas em processos de aquisição da nacionalidade, de vistos gold e quejandos, regiamente pagos por quem precisa ou tem conveniência em ter um passaporte "bordeaux". Agora, é certo que teria sido, no mínimo, simpático mencionar especificamente o Brasil, mesmo que o país não tenha o exclusivo da diáspora portuguesa na América Latina.


----------



## J. Bailica

Carfer said:


> Talvez melhor, descendente de sefarditas (bisneto, ao que parece) que não faziam parte desses conversos à força pela razão simples de que se converteram anteriormente, facto que não era incomum na época. A família, de resto, estava bem integrada socialmente e na hierarquia católica (tinha um tio cardeal,com grande influência em Roma, que, ao contrário do sobrinho, defendeu os conversos de Toledo, acusados de não serem verdadeiros cristãos). Torquemada, ele próprio, antes de ser inquisidor, foi confessor de Isabel a Católica, o que mostra uma relação muito íntima com o poder. Essa será, possivelmente, a razão do seu comportamento. O facto de ser descendente de conversos e ser o artífice da Inquisição espanhola, contradição que hoje nos parece chocante, não quer dizer muito. O sentimento identitário e patriótico era manifestamente alheio ao espírito do tempo.
> 
> 
> 
> Efectivamente, a Lei da Nacionalidade foi alterada há cinco anos para esse efeito. Fica aqui o Decreto-Lei, que, independentemente das questões legais, tem outro interesse para este fio: o preâmbulo faz uma descrição exacta, ainda que sumária, da diáspora portuguesa e contém uma lista de apelidos com possíveis/eventuais ligações judaicas: Decreto-Lei 30-A/2015, 2015-02-27 (@Vanda). É escusado dizer que boa parte do que corre pela net a esse respeito é treta.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> 
> Não, penso que não, pelo menos não no sentido de que tenha de manter a religião ou uma ligação efectiva a uma comunidade judaica actualmente existente: Basta "_a tradição de pertença a uma comunidade sefardita de origem portuguesa, designadamente, apelidos de família, idioma familiar, descendência direta ou relação familiar na linha colateral de progenitor comum a partir da comunidade sefardita de origem portuguesa_."


Ok Carfer, é fixe falar consigo. 
(deu-me para pôr as coisas assim... )


----------



## machadinho

@Carfer: o Reino Unido e a Holanda têm o exclusivo na Europa?


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> @Carfer: o Reino Unido e a Holanda têm o exclusivo na Europa?



Claro que não, por isso é difícil encontrar uma explicação racional para o destaque. Então a França, com uma comunidade importante em Bordéus e noutros portos da costa atlântica e personagens destacadas da finança (os Pereyre, por ex.), da política (Pierre Mendès-France), da cultura (Camille Pissarro)? Então as comunidades mediterrânicas, especialmente as de países que integraram o império otomano, como a de Salónica ou a de Istambul (ou Istambul já não fica na Europa?)? 
O que me parece é que não houve muito cuidado na redacção. Não é grave, não impede a reparação devida, mas, se a matéria é já por si suficientemente sensível, para quê dar a impressão de que há filhos e enteados? Bem, deixemos essas considerações para outras paragens.


----------



## machadinho

Está certo. Obrigada



Carfer said:


> da cultura (Camille Pissarro)?


Nossa, não sabia! Demais!


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Nossa, não sabia! Demais!


Sim, os avós eram judeus marranos de Bragança que emigraram para Bordéus  no último quartel do século XVIII para fugirem da Inquisição.
Já que falei em Istambul, há, no século XVI, duas personagens muito interessantes e, em geral, bastante desconhecidas. Ambas nasceram em Lisboa, de conversos espanhóis, e tiveram um papel relevante na Europa e no império otomano. Falo de Beatriz de Luna (de nome hebraico Gracia Nasi) e o seu sobrinho Joseph Nasi (João Micas). Gracia, riquíssima comerciante de especiarias, da família dos grandes banqueiros e comerciantes Mendes, estabelecidos em Lisboa e Antuérpia mas com uma rede de agências pela Europa toda, financiou os principais monarcas europeus e o Papa e parece ter sido a patrocinadora, quando viveu em Itália, da publicação da Bíblia de Ferrara. Quando o ambiente se tornou mais ameaçador para os conversos na Europa, mudou-se para Istambul juntamente com o sobrinho. Este tornou-se um conselheiro influente dos sultões Soleimão o Magnífico e Selim I e esteve envolvido na conquista de Chipre pelos otomanos aos venezianos e na revolta dos Países Baixos contra o domínio espanhol. Selim I nomeou-o duque de Naxos, título por que é mais conhecido. Catherine Clément publicou uma biografia romanceada de Gracia Nasi ("La Señora", edição portuguesa da Asa, "A Senhora", há mais ou menos 30 anos) que fez bastante sucesso em França. Ambos têm biografia na wikipédia inglesa (a portuguesa é muito sumária).


----------



## J. Bailica

O maior erro da História portuguesa pode bem ter sido a expulsão dos judeus. É incrível pensar como podia ter sido.


----------



## Olaszinhok

O mesmo erro foi feito pelos Reis Católicos da Espanha...


----------



## Guigo

machadinho said:


> Curiosa a referência a Reino Unido e Holanda mas falar de América Latina em vez de Brasil. Praticamente todos esses apelidos ou sobrenomes na Holanda, Reino Unido e resto do mundo são muito, mas muito comuns no Brasil. Acho que só Carvajal, Machorro, Sarmento, Moucada, Montesino e Granjo não vi por aqui.



Tive um colega de faculdade cujo sobrenome era Sarmento, com alcunha óbvia de _sarnento_. Também trabalhei com um Carvalhal, equivalente ao Carvajal/Carbajal, de Espanha. Estranho que não apareça o nome Cunha, versão lusa de Cohen.

Na cidade do Rio de Janeiro, daquilo que pude perceber, há famílias sefarditas muito antigas: Crespo/Crispim, Balassiano, Graciano, Bentes, Aboim, Baratta, Salema/Salama, Medina, entre outras. Os nomes citados são de pessoas com as quais estudei ou tive a oportunidade de trabalhar.


----------



## Carfer

J. Bailica said:


> O maior erro da História portuguesa pode bem ter sido a expulsão dos judeus. É incrível pensar como podia ter sido.



Erro foi, sabemo-lo hoje, e, sobretudo, um crime, mas é difícil fazer julgamentos desse tipo, que abstraem do contexto mais geral das sociedades europeias desse tempo e da atitude destas em relação aos judeus. Há que ter em conta, desde logo, a posição da Igreja Católica, ferozmente hostil (e, quando o foi um pouco menos, foi porque os judeus lhe compraram a benevolência a peso de ouro). Os governantes dos países católicos, consequentemente, se não estavam eles mesmos convencidos, se não tinham  eles próprios interesse ou se não entravam nas referidas negociatas, tinham de atender à pressão de Roma, das igrejas locais e dos fiéis fanatizados. Alguns estados italianos mostraram-se um pouco mais flexíveis apenas porque tinham interesses comerciais de que os judeus portuguese espalhados pelo Mediterrâneo e pelo resto da Europa eram um indispensável suporte, mas Veneza, por exemplo, obrigava-os ao uso de uma boina amarela e a viverem em guetos (o _Ghetto Nuovissimo_, por exemplo foi já construído pelos judeus imigrados). A situação não era tão drástica nos países protestantes, mas mesmo aí não se pode dizer que fossem bem vindos. A ideia mais ou menos generalizada de que gozavam de liberdade religiosa no Norte da Europa é lenda. Em França, por exemplo, só eram tolerados na medida em que eram legalmente considerados católicos (por via da conversão), um artifício jurídico a que outros também recorreram. Mesmo em países tidos como abertos, como a Holanda e a Inglaterra, ocorreram perseguições. Em Inglaterra houve um surto de antisemitismo, curiosamente ligado a Portugal e à obra de Shakespeare. Confrontados com a derrota do Prior do Crato face a Filipe II na guerra pela sucessão ao trono português e com as dificuldades comerciais que a contemporânea insurreição dos flamengos provocou, os judeus portugueses residentes em Inglaterra encetaram negociações com o rei espanhol, inimigo declarado dos ingleses, para tentar amenizar a sua situação. Descobertos, Rodrigo Lopes, o mais alto representante da comunidade judia portuguesa, foi acusado de traição e decapitado. O acontecimento forneceu a Shakespeare a motivação para escrever "O Mouro de Veneza". A comunidade acabou,aliás, por ser expulsa de Inglaterra em 1609, quando se tornou evidente que continuavam clandestinamente com as suas práticas religiosas. Foram igualmente expulsos de Bordéus em 1597, do País Basco em 1602 e de toda a França em 1615. Amsterdão fez-lhes saber em 1598 que na cidade só era permitido o culto calvinista, moveu-lhes processos-crime por tentativas de organização e impediu-lhes a construção de sinagogas. Só não foram mais longe porque, entretanto, a comunidade neo-cristã, riquíssima como se sabe, conseguiu que as cidades holandesas rivais de Roterdão, Haarlem e Alkmaar lhes reconhecessem a liberdade religiosa. Amsterdão deu-se conta do risco comercial em que incorria e encarregou Hugo Grotius (para os que não o conhecem, o fundador do Direito Internacional Público e o grande teórico da liberdade dos mares, cujas teses puseram fim à pretensão de Portugal e de Espanha ao monopólio do comércio marítimo ultramarino) de resolver legalmente o problema, o que ele fez elaborando um regulamento de permanência que, sob a capa de graves restrições - proibição de ofender a religião dominante, proibição de conversão de pessoas que não tivessem origem ibérica e proibição de manutenção de relações sexuais com mulheres cristãs - acabava, na realidade, por legalizar a presença dos judeus ibéricos na cidade. Reparem que toda esta hostilidade se desencadeia em relação a uma comunidade que, além de muito rica, tinha boa imagem em toda a Europa (havia, por exemplo, numerosos médicos judeus de origem portuguesa a tratar os poderosos da Europa, designadamente o meu conterrâneo João Rodrigues, dito Amato Lusitano, professor de Anatomia em Ferrara e o homem que descobriu a circulação do sangue).
O périplo de Gracia Nasi e da sua família de Lisboa a Istambul, de que falei em post anterior, é exemplo das dificuldades que os judeus imigrados, mesmo quando riquíssimos como era o caso, tinham de enfentar quando procuravam assentar e fazer vida num lugar.
Isto dito, não sou capaz de dizer se, neste contexto, em tempo de Contra-Reforma e de poder inquisitorial, os governantes portugueses teriam alternativa, ainda que quisessem.É bom lembrar também, como condicionantes, o sentimento e a crendice populares, espicaçados e explorados pela Igreja (o massacre de 1506, por exemplo, ocorreu quando numa celebração na igreja de S.Domingos, em Lisboa, o reflexo do sol numa superfície metálica foi tomado pelos fiéis por uma manifestação milagrosa. Quando um incauto cistão-novo teve o atrevimento de dizer que não era tal, os frades dominicanos açularam a multidão e o resultado foi um pogrom que provocou milhares de mortos neo-cristãos, o maior que Lisboa alguma vez conheceu. D.Manuel, que estava fora, regressou a Lisboa à pressa e mandou enforcar os frades, mas que eles tenham conseguido manipular dessa forma a populaça dá bem a ideia do estado de espírito que então dominava.


----------



## J. Bailica

Sim, erro e crime. 
Claro, falamos com o distanciamento que proporciona juízos fáceis.



Guigo said:


> Tive um colega de faculdade cujo sobrenome era Sarmento, com alcunha óbvia de _sarnento_. Também trabalhei com um Carvalhal, equivalente ao Carvajal/Carbajal, de Espanha. Estranho que não apareça o nome Cunha, versão lusa de Cohen.
> 
> Na cidade do Rio de Janeiro, daquilo que pude perceber, há famílias sefarditas muito antigas: Crespo/Crispim, Balassiano, Graciano, Bentes, Aboim, Baratta, Salema/Salama, Medina, entre outras. Os nomes citados são de pessoas com as quais estudei ou tive a oportunidade de trabalhar.


São os chamados judeus errantes (mas o erro não foi deles... ). E forçados. Alguns agora estão a regressar a Portugal. Oxalá não tenham de fugir mais.



Olaszinhok said:


> O mesmo erro foi feito pelos Reis Católicos da Espanha...


Pois é, só imitamos os espanhóis no que é mau!


----------



## machadinho

Me falta a erudição espantosa do Carfer: não foram também judeus portugueses ou descendentes deles os que primeiro habitaram Pernambuco no Brasil e, expulsos de lá, foram fundar a toda gloriosa cidade de New York?


----------



## Carfer

Não, não são os fundadores de Nova Iorque (à época, Nova Amsterdão), que já tinha sido fundada cerca de 30 anos antes, mas são os primeiros emigrantes judeus a chegar à colónia. Mal recebidos por Peter  Stuyvesant, o governador holandês (esse, o que deu o nome à marca de tabaco), que se lhes refere em termos insultuosos (raça traiçoeira e repugnante de usurários, inimigos odiosos e blasfemadores do nome de Cristo) numa carta à direcção da Companhia das Índias Ocidentais holandesa, que, contudo, o obrigou a aceitá-los. Eram os ocupantes de dois dos dezasseis navios que lhes foram disponibilizados pelo comandante do exército luso-brasileiro que expulsou os holandeses de Pernambuco,  D. Francisco Barreto de Menezes (os outros catorze navios voltaram à Europa). Provinham da Martinica, onde os fanceses lhes colocaram muitos obstáculos ao estabelecimento (os poucos judeus que conseguiram estabelecer-se na ilha acabaram por ser expulsos em 1683).
Estas peripécias e a má vontade e hostilidade com que se defrontaram demonstram que os judeus portugueses foram os maiores perdedores dos confrontos entre as potências coloniais do hemisfério ocidental. A diáspora dividiu-lhes as fidelidades: uns apoiaram a pátria de origem (que, curiosamente, continuaram em muitos casos a considerar como sua), outros as nações de acolhimento. Do lado português, foi com capitais seus que se armaram as frotas que permitiram a reconquista de Angola e do Brasil e foi com dinheiro seu que se constituiu a Companhia Geral do Comércio do Brasil promovida pelo Padre António Vieira. No entanto, acabaram por ser traídos após a morte de D. João IV e a dissolução da Companhia, com a revogação dos privilégios e a protecção contra a Inquisição que lhes tinha sido garantida. Outros serviram os holandeses (são desses os que emigraram para Nova York) e acabaram dispersos pelas Américas, designadamente por Curaçao, em posições subalternas da administração batávia, pelo Surinam, como plantadores, pela Guiana, por Tobago, pelas Ilhas Virgens, por Santo Eustáquio, por Nova Iorque, como vimos.

Quanto à "erudição espantosa", deixe-me dizer-lhe o seguinte. De espantosa não tem nada.  Sempre gostei de História, desde miúdo de escola primária, e sempre a achei fundamental para entender o mundo em que vivemos. Logicamente, investi bastante nela e já levo umas décadas largas disto (o que não é bom, quer dizer que estou velho). Uma parte substancial dos meus livros é de temas históricos, com uma particular fixação nos séculos XV e XVI e na história contemporânea. Tudo isso me deu, obviamente, uma estrutura onde posso encaixar os eventos. Conheço as linhas gerais, os nomes dos intervenientes e os lugares dos acontecimentos históricos com maior ou menor precisão. Contudo, quando cito datas, por exemplo, preciso frequentemente de recorrer às fontes e é às fontes que vou buscar um ou outro pormenor que me tinha escapado ou que já tinha esquecido. Se é à conta dessas citações que vem o espanto, não há  nisto mistério nem nenhuma qualidade incomum, "está no livrinho, menino, está no livrinho", como dizia o meu velho professor de Geografia.
Então, para que fique claro, o apoio para estes posts vem-me essencialmente do livro citado do Carsten L. Wilke, com ajudas de outros aqui e ali (neste momento, por exemplo, tenho aberto, por causa deste fio, "Les Sépharades", colectânea de estudos reunidos por Esther Benbassa (edição das Presses de l'Université de Paris-Sorbonne/CNRS - Conseil National de la Recherche Scientifique) que dá uma panorâmica bastante interessante das comunidades judaicas ibéricas até à expulsão e outro que não tem nada que ver com este tema, "La Guerre de Cent Ans" do George Minois, interessante a vários títulos, um dos quais o de nos ajudar a perspectivar a Europa a uma luz diferente da actual e perceber que nem sempre foi como hoje é que há que tomar cuidado com por onde vai.


----------



## Ari RT

Que aula!


----------



## Vanda

[/QUOTE]


Ari RT said:


> Que aula!


Nem me diga....  É um banho de cultura na formação de nossos países.


----------

